# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پزشکی آزاد یا پزشکی بین الملل

## Dr Baq3r

پزشکی آزاد یا پزشکی بین الملل
دوستانی که اطلاع دارن اگه میشه بگین که

۱. از نظر هزینه کدوم بهتره(ارزونتر و نحوه پرداخت ها)؟
۲. از نظر اعتبار کدوم بهتره؟
۳. توی کدوم آموزش بهتره؟
خواهشا زودتر کمکم کنید

----------


## Dr Baq3r

کسی نیس جواب بده؟؟

----------


## sn912sajjad

این سول منم هست

----------


## artim

> پزشکی آزاد یا پزشکی بین الملل
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارن اگه میشه بگین که
> 
> ۱. از نظر هزینه کدوم بهتره(ارزونتر و نحوه پرداخت ها)؟
> ۲. از نظر اعتبار کدوم بهتره؟
> ۳. توی کدوم آموزش بهتره؟
> خواهشا زودتر کمکم کنید


1- هزینه ازاد کمتر و بهتره نسبت بین الملل
2-اعتبار هر دو خوب و قابل اعتماد هست بخصوص ازاد
3-توی هر دو  اموزش داده میشه بخوبی

----------


## simin11

به نظرم آزاد بهتره.
معمولا آزاد رو به بین الملل ترجیح میدن.

----------


## setarehshab

منم نظرم رو ازاده
هم هزینه هم قدمتش
و اعتبارش

----------


## khaan

> پزشکی آزاد یا پزشکی بین الملل
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارن اگه میشه بگین که
> 
> ۱. از نظر هزینه کدوم بهتره(ارزونتر و نحوه پرداخت ها)؟
> ۲. از نظر اعتبار کدوم بهتره؟
> ۳. توی کدوم آموزش بهتره؟
> خواهشا زودتر کمکم کنید


در پزشکی عمومی اعتبار معنی نداره مثل مهندسی برق نیست که مدرک غیرانتفایی و صنعتی شریف در استخدامتون تاثیر بزارن. الان هیچ پزشک عمومی نمیره و معمولا هم نمیتونن مطب بزنن که روش بنویسن فلانی فارغ التحصیل از فلان جا . . .   شما اگه کار گیرتون بیاد توی درمانگاه های خصوصی یا اورژانس های دولتی گیرتون میاد که اونجا هم کسی نگاه نمیکنه شما از کجا مدرک گرفتین.
آموزش هم توی هیچکدوم بهتر نیست اگه آموزش خواستی بیاد خودت درس بخونی. 

تنها چیزی که میشه مقایسشون کرد هزینه هست. هزینه دانشگاه آزاد حدود 35% پردیس بین الملل هست و از این لحاظ صرف میکنه.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

هزینه : ازاد
اعتبار : پردیس
اموزش : پردیس

----------


## Dr Baq3r

ببخشید حرف شما که نظر بالایی هارو رد میکنه لطفا نظر قطعی بدین

----------


## artim

> ببخشید حرف شما که نظر بالایی هارو رد میکنه لطفا نظر قطعی بدین


اعتبار ازاد معتبر تر هست

----------


## simin11

> هزینه : ازاد
> اعتبار : پردیس
> اموزش : پردیس


به نظر من اعتبار آزاد بالاتره.
هزینش هم مناسب تره.آزاد انتخاب عاقلانه تریه.

----------


## Dr.bahtiyar

1.هزینه. ازاد کمتر از نصف بین الملل هستش.تو این شکی نیست.
2.اموزش بین الملل  بهتر است.چون کلاس ها با سراسری و بیمارستان ها همان بیمارستان ها ی دانشگاهی هستن ولی ازاد مستقل است
3.اعتبار .پردیس به علت گیفیت اموزش بالاتر باسوادتر بار میان.

----------


## simin11

> 1.هزینه. ازاد کمتر از نصف بین الملل هستش.تو این شکی نیست.
> 2.اموزش بین الملل  بهتر است.چون کلاس ها با سراسری و بیمارستان ها همان بیمارستان ها ی دانشگاهی هستن ولی ازاد مستقل است
> 3.اعتبار .پردیس به علت گیفیت اموزش بالاتر باسوادتر بار میان.


به نظر من اعتبار بالارو دانشجوها تعیین میکنن.یکی از فامیلای من با 4300 منطقه 3 داروی شیرازه.درصداشم دارم میتونم بذارم.
یه نگاه به رتبه های قبولیای بین الملل 93 بندازین و یه نگاه به آزاد.معمولا کسی که از آزاد ناامید شده میره بین الملل.
من بدون هیچ توجهی به هزینه بازم آزادو انتخاب میکنم.

----------


## master_2013

> 1.هزینه. ازاد کمتر از نصف بین الملل هستش.تو این شکی نیست.
> 2.اموزش بین الملل  بهتر است.چون کلاس ها با سراسری و بیمارستان ها همان بیمارستان ها ی دانشگاهی هستن ولی ازاد مستقل است
> 3.اعتبار .پردیس به علت گیفیت اموزش بالاتر باسوادتر بار میان.


سلام مهندس.با نظر دوم و سومتون موافق نیستم.مکان آموزش دانشجویان در مقطع فیزیو پاتولوژی واحدهای بین الملل با واحدهای مادر فرق میکنه.
در واحد بین الملل تهران آموزش دانشجویان در بیمارستان های بهارلو و ضیایان انجام میشه در حالی که آموزش دانشجویان واحد تهران در بیمارستان های امیر اعلم، امام و ... انجام میشه.(مگر در بعضی موارد خاص که واحد بین الملل امکانات آموزش را ندارد )
در واحد شیراز هم اون طوری که من اطلاع دارم آموزش دانشجویان واحد بین الملل در بیمارستان شهید مطهری مرودشت(35 کیلومتری شیراز) انجام میشه ولی دانشجویان واحد مادر شیراز در بیمارستان های نمازی، فقیهی، شهید مطهری شیراز، علی اصغر و ..... صورت میگیره. در مورد مکان تشکیل کلاس ها هم این طور نیست که کلاس ها با دانشجویان دوره روزانه مشترک برگزار بشه.( در واحد بین الملل شیراز کلاس ها در شهر جدید صدرا و کلاس های دانشجویان روزانه در دانشکده پزشکی برگزار میشه)
*البته این اطلاعات بنده بود. در صورت اشتباه دوستان تصحیح بفرمایند*

----------


## khaan

> سلام مهندس.با نظر دوم و سومتون موافق نیستم.مکان آموزش دانشجویان در مقطع فیزیو پاتولوژی واحدهای بین الملل با واحدهای مادر فرق میکنه.
> در واحد بین الملل تهران آموزش دانشجویان در بیمارستان های بهارلو و ضیایان انجام میشه در حالی که آموزش دانشجویان واحد تهران در بیمارستان های امیر اعلم، امام و ... انجام میشه.(مگر در بعضی موارد خاص که واحد بین الملل امکانات آموزش را ندارد )
> در واحد شیراز هم اون طوری که من اطلاع دارم آموزش دانشجویان واحد بین الملل در بیمارستان شهید مطهری مرودشت(35 کیلومتری شیراز) انجام میشه ولی دانشجویان واحد مادر شیراز در بیمارستان های نمازی، فقیهی، شهید مطهری شیراز، علی اصغر و ..... صورت میگیره. در مورد مکان تشکیل کلاس ها هم این طور نیست که کلاس ها با دانشجویان دوره روزانه مشترک برگزار بشه.( در واحد بین الملل شیراز کلاس ها در شهر جدید صدرا و کلاس های دانشجویان روزانه در دانشکده پزشکی برگزار میشه)
> *البته این اطلاعات بنده بود. در صورت اشتباه دوستان تصحیح بفرمایند*


درست میفرمایین. اکثر شهرها پردیس بین الملل با دانشگاه اصلی زیاد فاصله داره برخی ها که اصلا یه شهر دیگه هستن کلا. 
یه چیزیم هست که شهرهای کوچک دانشگاه آزاد اینترن ها رو برای گذروندن دوره به بیمارستان های دانشگاه های علوم پزشکی سراسری میفرسته و در این مورد مستقل نیست. مثلا در ارومیه و اردبیل و رشت این مورد هستن.

----------


## rezagmi

> پزشکی آزاد یا پزشکی بین الملل
> دوستانی که اطلاع دارن اگه میشه بگین که
> 
> ۱. از نظر هزینه کدوم بهتره(ارزونتر و نحوه پرداخت ها)؟
> ۲. از نظر اعتبار کدوم بهتره؟
> ۳. توی کدوم آموزش بهتره؟
> خواهشا زودتر کمکم کنید


هزینه ها پردیس بین الملل تا دو برابر گرون تره
بقیه لحاظ ها برام مهم نیس!!لذا نمیدونم

----------

